# CFAT Officer score



## pitamsingh (21 Jun 2020)

I wrote the CFAT and was told that I qualified for all NCM trades, at the time i was only looking at NCM. Now I am wondering what the likelihood is that i would have also qualified for any officer trades. i will contact BPSO soon but just wondering if anyone thinks its possible ?


----------



## Ironman118 (21 Jun 2020)

Anything is possible. When I wrote mine in 2010, they said I qualified for Pilot.


----------



## PuckChaser (21 Jun 2020)

Completely possible, as you said the BPSO has your actual score and is best positioned to give you the guidance you need.


----------



## pitamsingh (26 Jun 2020)

Thanks, I have an appointment with PSO on the 30th, Hoping and praying now


----------

